# Ok my mom just bought me new fishies



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

I mean we went to the pet shop and they said they might be a goodcompability with my girl. Right now I have them in my old one gallon next to her 5 gallon tank. There ten ofthe little guys the're like Silver something I think Silver Guppies. Are those good for my girl? If not I might just leave them in the one gallon. Any suggestions? I was hoping she would tell me about an appla snail or shrimp or something. I also told her it was a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe you should post a picture


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

They aere labeled D-R Fish


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You cant have tankmates in a 5 gallon tank, its too small to handle it. The fish cant survive in a 1g either. Unless you want to get a 10g or bigger depending on the adult size of the fish, I'd return the fish for the sake of them having a decent life.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Garra rufa and Cyprinion macrostomus are commonly sold under that name. If they are one of these fish then you can't keep those with your Betta or in the 1 gallon as both tanks are unsuitable


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Ohy Man then I'll see if I can give them tonight or something, Thanks.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

well it's too late for that now I can't return them. She seems to be doing fine right now. If I knew this I would have gotten six neon tetras like I wanted in the first place. But regardles is done now. I might get a 10 gallon or just wait and see. I just wanted to get her a friend this is what they told me could work in yes a 5 gallon!


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll post pics later on. sghs. If not I'll get a 10 gallon soon.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

good idea and luck...


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is Lily with one of them.








This is just them


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Please let me know what they are? It might help me I forgot and it does not say on the reciept really just D-R Fish


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Picture doesn't show?


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Bahamut285 um how abut going to my album you need to friend me though. i looked and is some sort of Silve Tetra fo some kind.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A tip for future: do not listen to pet shop attendets. You'd expect them to know what they are talking about, but sadly, most don't and will give you terrible advice.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

argg the thing is she seems fine up to now I think But damn. I'm worried now the only thing I can do is wait.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Could they be the fish that I mentioned in my other post?


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know grrrr I should have gotten six neone tetrtas and that's it. They have not nipped her so she seems fine on that end.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Try typing them in on google images and see what pops up
And good luck with your new fishes


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok will see what I can get.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

They are a combo of silver tetras and just tetras really.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going to second what Bombalurina said about pet store employees -- just as with anything else, your best bet really is to do your own research and have a good idea of what you want and what is true going into the situation. Take it from someone who works in a pet store.

As to what sort of fish you were sold -- it's hard to tell, but they sort of look like guppies to me. As I said though, it's a little difficult to tell.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

They look like guppies, and they're silver? I can't see the pictures, but just in case, do they look like either of these?


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gambusia_holbrooki

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gambusia_affinis


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Um actually they are feeding fish apperently but I got them all a 10 gallon tank. Now they all will have more space. Oh and I also got five neon tetras. Will see how all this goes. Is the last time I'm upping the tanks I can't keep spending on tanks. I have two estras you know? But other than that they all seem fine now.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Feeder fish? Do you mean feeder guppies, or feeder goldfish? If its goldfish(or guppies, for that matter), you need to sell them or something. A 10 gallon isn't even close to big enough for that much fish or waste.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Um feeder fish guppies?


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

How can it not be big enough if I had known I would have gotten a bigger tank then. Sigh I can't think anymore of what to do. I might put the feeder fish for sell then or something. I don't know.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

The fish are too crowded, that many fish for a 10 gallon is way too much. Sorry to break the news. If you get rid of the feeders, though, it'll be fine.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

MMM then what do you suggest how do I get rid of them? I don't want to throw them way or kill them or something?


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I just talked to my mom's boyfriend who keeps fish and used to breed Bettas and he said I can keep all the fish in the 10 gallon so as long as I don't over feed, and feed one day yes one day no and only a little bit as mush as they will actually eat. I think I can od it. These Fedder Fish won't grow much I have two full grown so. If not I will give him some of mine. I want to see how it goes.


----------



## undertakerno1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a blue powdered dawrf gurimi and I was wondering if you can put it with a betta since it has a filter and it has bubbles that have to be in the tank. I was wondering if you can put him with that kind of fish? will the filter hurt the betta to? or will the betta be fine?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Alright, just stopping in here to say something, not trying to be mean, but more than 10 fish in a 10 gallon is too many..I dont know if this "rule" is still around, but we used to go by 1 fish per one gallon of water, at least. I would give away at least most of the feeder fish, especially since we don't know what they even are.

UndertakerNo1: I wish I could help but I've never kept gourami so I have no idea. I would make another thread and ask there, you'll probably get more answers!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Alright, just stopping in here to say something, not trying to be mean, but more than 10 fish in a 10 gallon is too many..I dont know if this "rule" is still around, but we used to go by 1 fish per one gallon of water, at least. I would give away at least most of the feeder fish, especially since we don't know what they even are.


I agree with this, I think a 10 gallon is too small. You adding the neon tetras on top of the mystery fish was a really bad decision, but you can still fix it by getting another tank if you can afford it, a large plastic bin works just as well and can be safely heated (and it's cheap) or you can re-home the fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd try and find the new fishies a new home.. keep your betta girl in her 5 gallon for sure though.






undertakerno1 said:


> I have a blue powdered dawrf gurimi and I was wondering if you can put it with a betta since it has a filter and it has bubbles that have to be in the tank. I was wondering if you can put him with that kind of fish? will the filter hurt the betta to? or will the betta be fine?


You probably should have started your own topic . But no, don't put your betta in that tank. The gourami and betta are both labyrinth fish and the gourami will pick on the betta a lot. He will chew up the betta's fins and they'd make each other miserable.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm giving away almost all the Feeder Fish just staying with three of them and the 5 neon and my girl that's it. So at leats I found a home for them but thinking of giving away all of the feeder fish and just staying with the neon and my girl it's gonna be easier.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

The only major problem I see is that you just got the ten gallon tank and threw the fish all in at once? Do you know about the nitrogen cycle and how to properly cycle a tank? You can't just get a ten gallon and fill it with water and add 10 fish... you have to add them slowly and allow the bacteria to grow in the tank so that it can handle the amount of fish. If your ammonia spikes most of your fish will probably die. Make sure you do lots of water changes until you can figure out what to do with most of the fish... Good luck


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I am doing a lot of water changes. Every day almost full water change.Now I only have 5 fish the others I've taken out and am giving them away so no problems there less waist and fish in a tank. But yeah I am changing the water a lot.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What fish are in the 10 gallon right now?


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Only 6 are in the gallon right now. So peopale don't freak, I gave away the other extra 10 fish. But I'm moving so I'm giving my fish to my sister yay! She says she will take them in hopefully they will be alright if not well I did my very best I'm just sorry I will have to depart from them. But thankfully I can now teach my sister a lot on keeping the fish well so maybe it will all be ok and the kids might enjoy it. Greatly.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Whoops sorry, I didn't see that they aren't in there.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Are all 6 neons?


----------

